# Joe Johnson ready to sign with Bulls



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

> Joe Johnson is ready to sign if the Bulls are interested.
> 
> A replacement for Hinrich is available if the Bulls want to spend the cap room they just created on Johnson.
> 
> ...




http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=390364


Found this somewhere too


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

JJ and Lebron would be awesome imo. But if we do have to trade Gibson, who do we have left to play PF? Unless the Bulls plan to plan Lebron at PF and keep Deng at SF. So if we do land Johnson and James, we still will lack any real low post scoring. Which has been our problem since we traded Elton Brand.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Joe playing with LeBron and Rose would be great for him. The only thing I wonder about for Chicago is if it would be better to spend that money on an all-star PF instead of having all your firepower on the perimeter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I just find it funny how he forced his way out of PHX to be the man. Now 4-5 yrs later wants to be a side kick and complimentary player again.

I imagine Bulls would wait unless he's taking less. Miami too. Might have to go to NY, but he's back where he doesn't want to be.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd prefer a big man, and I'm incredibly nervous about giving a 2 guard of Johnson's age a max deal... as long as we make a hard push for Bosh I'll be satisfied with whoever else we sign.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Joe Johnson is going to be to you guys what VC was supposed to be for the Magic.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'd prefer a big man, and I'm incredibly nervous about giving a 2 guard of Johnson's age a max deal... as long as we make a hard push for Bosh I'll be satisfied with whoever else we sign.


True, we could go for Bosh then just sign Ray Allen for a bargin.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

TheDarkPrince said:


> ..we could go for Bosh then just sign Ray Allen for a bargin.



+1


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I like the scenario where we get Joe Johnson and Lebron, and then sign and trade Dung and Taj for a PF (NOT Boozer). Lee, Stoudemire or Bosh for Dung and Taj? Where do I sign?

Derrick Rose
Joe Johnson
Lebron James
David Lee
Joakim Noah

That's just be wicked. I went with Lee since he's the most post-scoring threat of the bunch. Bosh is more of a high post guy, and Amare is a runner. Lee seems to fit best IMO, and may be easier to acquire after already getting JJ and Lebron.


----------



## powaqqatsi (Jun 25, 2010)

Ideal combo #1- Lebron and Lee (or Boozer)


Ideal combo #2- JJ and Bosh (or Amar'e)



Combinations like Lebron/JJ/(Rose and Deng) and Lebron/Bosh/(Rose and Noah) scare me a bit in regards to roster balance and team chemistry.


Lee and Boozer, I feel, would be perfectly content doing the dirty work down low, while guys like Bosh and Amar'e would expect their share of touches. 


So having JJ be so adament about coming to Chicago is both good and bad. It's good that we can lock him up early and then devote all our effort on signing Bosh or Amar'e. It's bad because (in my opinion at least) it will (should) take us out of the Lebron sweepstakes. It's a tough call. I hope GarPax knows what he's (they're)(it's) doing.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well I think that obviously if JJ wants to come to Chicago bad enough, then he'll wait. LeBron is obviously going to be the #1 choice, or at least so you'd assume. It all hinges on him. I see your point there powa, but I think if you can land the best players in JJ, LeBron and Lee for example, you do so. If one of them doesn't work out, you can always trade them next year for a high pick or someone else that would compliment/coexist better.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I like the scenario where we get Joe Johnson and Lebron, and then sign and trade Dung and Taj for a PF (NOT Boozer). Lee, Stoudemire or Bosh for Dung and Taj? Where do I sign?
> 
> Derrick Rose
> Joe Johnson
> ...


If you're giving them Gibson, at least make them eat James Johnson's contract, too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

powaqqatsi said:


> Ideal combo #1- Lebron and Lee (or Boozer)
> 
> 
> Ideal combo #2- JJ and Bosh (or Amar'e)
> ...


Welcome to the board!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Wynn said:


> If you're giving them Gibson, at least make them eat James Johnson's contract, too.


LMAO gladly! Not a fan of his at all either!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Joe Johnson would be perfect for the Bulls next to Rose. Obviously, LeBron would be perfect next to anyone.

Deng and Gibson could probably net them one of the big-name PFs in a sign-and-trade. Phoenix, Utah, Phoenix and Toronto might be interested in that deal.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Joe Johnson would be perfect for the Bulls next to Rose. Obviously, LeBron would be perfect next to anyone.
> 
> Deng and Gibson could probably net them one of the big-name PFs in a sign-and-trade. *Phoenix*, Utah, *Phoenix* and Toronto might be interested in that deal.


Are you saying that Phoenix would be doubly interested in getting Dung back? lol

(I just hope we don't get Boozer, not a fan at all.)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All he cares about is a max deal, which means he'll accept it from the best team on the market, but if they balk he'll go to the next one on the list and so on.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Are you saying that Phoenix would be doubly interested in getting Dung back? lol
> 
> (I just hope we don't get Boozer, not a fan at all.)


I think he means the Mercury.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

go after james and bosh and then if the bulls are able, they should make an offer to reddick.
james and rose will attack the basket, leaving wider open shots for jj.

rose
reddick
james
bosh
noah
:drool:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> go after james and bosh and then if the bulls are able, they should make an offer to reddick.
> james and rose will attack the basket, leaving wider open shots for jj.
> 
> rose
> ...


and then... and then they trade Rose for CP3 or Williams..... and then they trade Reddick and a pick for Durant.... and then and then....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm imagining Reddick averaging 24 points a game :yes:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> I think he means the Mercury.


Well, he'd actually fit in best there, and be able to "carry" a WNBA team I'd think.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> go after james and bosh and then if the bulls are able, they should make an offer to reddick.
> james and rose will attack the basket, leaving wider open shots for jj.
> 
> rose
> ...


I think that would be a good fit. Only problem is that Rose is already subpar on D, and then his backcourt mate if Reddick would also be subpar, so that would'nt be good. But the front court would be pretty good.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Are you saying that Phoenix would be doubly interested in getting Dung back? lol
> 
> (I just hope we don't get Boozer, not a fan at all.)


Boozer really doesn't get the credit he deserves. IMO he is a better rebounder and low post scorer then both Bosh and Amare. His ceiling isn't as high, but the guy can play. My only concern is he's a bit short, and his health.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Boozer really doesn't get the credit he deserves. IMO he is a better rebounder and low post scorer then both Bosh and Amare. His ceiling isn't as high, but the guy can play. My only concern is he's a bit short, and his health.


Well yeah he does have a better low post game than them. I don't like his height, his lack of athleticism for a team run by DRose, and I just don't like him. None of them are great defenders, which sucks. Amare fits with Rose the best IMO due to his slashing ability.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bosh had the most points per post possesion in the NBA. at least thats what I heard, haven't actually seen the stat.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

how good is joes defense?
why did he suck so bad in the playoffs this year?
he had an fga .387 and .220 behind the arc. 

drose said he was working on his three point shot, i also hope t-bo makes him work on his defense, with his quickness he could be a steals machine.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys are going to be reeeeeally disappointed when none of this happens.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

If Joe Johnson is our #1 free agent prize, then I'll be pretty disappointed.

However, if we get lucky enough to win the LBJ sweepstakes and then get Joe on a decent 4-5 year deal (say, 4 yr, $60M), then I'm all for it. 

IMO, a lineup of Rose, Joe, LBJ, Taj, Noah is incredibly good. 

Some people say that Taj is the weak link there, but I disagree. Taj and Noah will give you exactly what HoGrant & Cartwright, & later Rodman & Longley, gave the 90's Bulls. Namely, rebounding, defense, effort, and all the intangibles.

The scoring and playmaking comes from your trio of perimeter guys. The really intriguing thing is just how versatile a trio of Rose-JJ-LBJ is. All three of those guys can give you 25-30 on any given night, but will equally run the offense, set up teammates, and pass the ball well as needed. That is something which made MJ & Pippen so special and would be awesome to see again.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> how good is joes defense?
> why did he suck so bad in the playoffs this year?
> he had an fga .387 and .220 behind the arc.
> 
> drose said he was working on his three point shot, i also hope t-bo makes him work on his defense, with his quickness he could be a steals machine.


I think Joe is a good defender, for now. The question is always how fast do you believe his skills deteriorate as he gets older. 

As for his bad playoff performances, I just think he is the sorta player who doesn't excel in big games. He made it harder on himself by sometimes trying to play 1-on-5 at times, but he also missed a lot of open looks.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

yodurk said:


> If Joe Johnson is our #1 free agent prize, then I'll be pretty disappointed.


I agree, but even a starting line-up where Joe Johnson replacing Kirk is the ONLY change should be worth another 10 wins... esoecially with the continued development of Rose, Noah, and Taj. If JoeJohn is the only FA we add, that means we were able to add depth and versatility to the line-up using the other $15 million that we didn't use to land a second MAX.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Broussard's twiter feed today:



> Plugged-in sources saying Knicks high on Joe Johnson's list of teams



And Johnson will be the Knicks' first free agent visit:



> While waiting for their opportunity to sell LeBron James on their team, the New York Knicks will be busy courting other stars that could potentially play with him at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> Their first such meeting will be with Joe Johnson, the Atlanta Hawks' All-Star guard, according to league sources.
> 
> ...



http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5334060


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I agree, but even a starting line-up where Joe Johnson replacing Kirk is the ONLY change should be worth another 10 wins... esoecially with the continued development of Rose, Noah, and Taj. If JoeJohn is the only FA we add, that means we were able to add depth and versatility to the line-up using the other $15 million that we didn't use to land a second MAX.


Exactly. Even if you *only* got Johnson, you're starting lineup would still be Rose/Johnson/Deng/Taj/Noah and you'd have $15m to try to add guys like Mike Miller and Al Harrington to the bench. Does that make you a title contender? Well, no, not unless Rose develops into an absolute superstar.

However, you'd still be one hell of a lot better than you would be without the cap room.

Chicago is going to make out well, no matter what happens this summer. It will just be fun and interesting to see exactly what that outcome is.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LOLOLOLOL Knicks.

They're freakin worse than the Hawks


----------

